# Heavily Modded Audi RS2 Avant Featured on EuroTuner



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The original Audi RS car, the Porsche co-developed RS2 Avant is in that enigmatic zone between classic and moden.... not old enough to be a true 'oldtimer' in German car lingo or new enough to be a regular feature even in European tuner mags. As an American magazine, Eurotuner isn't even native to a market where RS2s were even sold but that hasn't stopped them from featuring this white on white heavily modded and kitted RS2, making the publishing even more random.
The car itself is intriguing. Our sans RS2 market preferences don't see any need to do the level of upgrades performed by this car's owner when most Americans see the stock RS2 fare as upgrades in and of themselves, but both Europeans and Americans alike can appreciate the 500hp figure put out by the car's turbocharged 20V 5-cylinder. 
Read more after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

yeah, it's pretty ****ing slick. not a HUGE fan of the wheels, but they're not bad.


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Heavily Modded Audi RS2 Avant Featured on EuroTuner ([email protected])*

White exterior with blue suede inside







? nice car but i would do some simple changes:
Black suede interior
BBS E50 Black centers(17" no more)
Original center console(no screen¡¡¡)
and we have a winner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

